# Dual wave plus correction



## Mand (Mar 31, 2010)

A question re the Veo

When dual waving, am i not able to put in the blood level as you can when using bolus wizard to give a normal bolus? 

We are only just starting to use dual wave and last night i wanted to correct the 9.3 blood as well as programme a dual wave. 

Mand


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2010)

Mand said:


> A question re the Veo
> 
> When dual waving, am i not able to put in the blood level as you can when using bolus wizard to give a normal bolus?
> 
> ...



Hi 

If I understand you right then yes you can.   You can do it two ways.

Either using the wizard do a correction first and wait till that finishes and then do the dual wave again using the wizard but don't put the BG in.

or

Use the wizard, put the BG in, the wizard will calculate the correction and just include it in its calculations of the dual wave you put in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mand (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Adrienne. 

I can certainly do your first suggestion but nit sure i can do your second. I need to have another go. I dont think it gave me the option of a dual wave once i had entered the bg into wizard. I will check again.


----------

